# Ajuda - Sites europeus que entregam no Brasil



## jr-roberto (16 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Pessoal, há muito tempo procuro um sensor termo-higrômetro da Oregon modelo THGR228. Aqui no Brasil este modelo está em falta há muito tempo e não há previsão para chegar. 
Encontrei alguns sites, principalmente do Reino Unido, que vendem este modelo, mas tenho medo de comprar e não receber. Por isso gostaria de saber se alguém conhece algum site europeu confiável que venda este modelo e entregue no Brasil.
Um dos sites que encontrei foi este aqui, alguém recomenda?
http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--Remote-Thermo-Hygro-Sensor--THGR228.html

Agradeço a quem puder me orientar!


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 23:31)

Teoricamente para o Brasil seria melhor importares dos EUA, costuma ser mais barato que na Europa e os portes devem ser menores.

Vê se por acaso nos EUA o sensor não tem outra referência, nalgumas coisas a Oregon tem referências diferentes nos EUA ou Europa para produtos idênticos e talvez não encontres essa referência fora da Europa por isso. Verifica aqui os sensores:

http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/browse.asp?cid=24&scid=131

Loja de confiança em UK:
http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/

Loja de confiança nos EUA:
http://www.ambientweather.com/


----------



## jr-roberto (17 Mar 2009 às 03:45)

Vince disse:


> Teoricamente para o Brasil seria melhor importares dos EUA, costuma ser mais barato que na Europa e os portes devem ser menores.
> 
> Vê se por acaso nos EUA o sensor não tem outra referência, nalgumas coisas a Oregon tem referências diferentes nos EUA ou Europa para produtos idênticos e talvez não encontres essa referência fora da Europa por isso. Verifica aqui os sensores:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda, no site da Oregon que você enviou vi que posso comprar outros sensores compatíveis com minha unidade principal (EMR899HGN), não sabia disso. Acho que o modelo que eu queria não é mais fabricado mesmo, pois nem consta na lista de produtos.


----------

